# Brewers Yeast - safe dosage for a flock of 6



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

One of my tiels was eating dry poo and then two more copied him. Now I have three poo eaters 
They don't do it regularly, but as soon they find one they will peck at it. I remove it as quick as I can but they still manage to find the concealed ones lol.
Plus, one of the girls made a hole in the wallpaper just in a point where the wall is cracked, and started to peck at the bricks... And others copied her so now I have three brick eaters too.
They have mineral blocks, cuttlefish bones, and even started accepting vegetables lately, but obviously there's something wrong in their diet, or maybe it's the heavy moulting? Anyway I want to order some brewers yeast as recommended in various threads, but I never bought any before, so can you please tell me if/which one of these two products will be right?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buy-Whole-Foods-Online-Ltd/dp/B005QJOPYC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374444478&sr=8-2&keywords=brewers+yeast
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natures-Aid...&qid=1374444478&sr=8-1&keywords=brewers+yeast
What will be the safe dosage to put in their food? They eat together and don't have a personal dish, so some will get more yeast and some less; I am concerned that the "more" will be too much.
Also, is there anything else I can add to their diet to make this poo and brick need to go away? Some other supplement?
They already eat and love grains and pulses, and vegetables [but in small quantities] like lettuce, various salad leaves, celery, herbs like cilantro or parsley, broccoli, zucchini, kale and cucumbers. Seeds of course, and a variety of nuts.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I use about a quarter of a teaspoon, twice a week ish, when I remember. That's for a single bird.

You can't overdose on vitamin B though, as it's water soluble they'll just pee out the excess.

I use the powder one from H&B.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

It does, thank you|
Is it this one?
http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=86&prodid=49


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

That's the one!

Gosh I could swear I spent less than a fiver..


----------

